# Recruited as Unregulated Nurse Moving to Calgary in JUly



## Sarand (Jun 1, 2008)

Dear All

My SIL is migrating from India, to Calgary as part of a recruitment program. She is advised and guided by her hiring firm in terms of her movement, etc Apparently she is being hired on Work Permit for a period of 6 months as her profession / qualification categorises her under the Un-regulated category. She is required to Complete some online certification CARNA, in order to be recog as Regulated skilled worker.

Her husband is also experienced in the paramedic field, though in a lesser capacity, Medical Assistant. This gentleman is not academically qualified, meaning has probably completed school.

The SIL is looking to bring over her family after her certification. What visa will the husband be eligible for, and whether he can find any work once there.

The first month she is there, she has accomodation; subsequently, she will need to find a place for herself. Is it common for people of the same industry to share an apartment till the family comes over? Wouldnt this be the right approach, especially is she has to save enough to be able to support the 3 when they migrate as well. Her little ones are aged 4 and 8. 

Also SIL is expected to be studying for the online certification using the Internet. Will furnished apartments have a PC and Internet connections? If no, then where can she buy refurbished / or second hand notebook? How much should she set aside? She would just simply be surfing and visiting the certification website, meaning she doesnt require a high end configuration. 

I have worked in Houston for 6 months and feel it is ratehr cheaper to buy a notebook once in US, as compared to buying from India and carrying over. Also I advised SIL that initially, maybe she and a couple of colleagues can pool in to pick one up, if money is a big concern. 

Sorry thats a long thread. But thank you for reading and advicing. I have made her an excel with the estimated spend, from the other threads. So thank you all!

Warm Regards
Sarand


----------

